# Shop Cabinets



## FlamingiIdiot (Feb 6, 2020)

I made a miter saw station with 2 drawer banks, 2 adjustable shelf sections and a section in the middle for a shop vac for the miter saw. Also there are 2 upper cabinets for more tool storage. The base of the station is made of 2 sheets of 1/2" plywood with 2 x 4's glued with liquid nails and screwed in between. It sits on six 4" swivel casters. On the back side I made storage for 6 or so sheets of plywood and a rack for hardwood lumber. I got the idea from an article I read and did some modifications to the layout.

Wired 2 sets of outlets behind the miter saw for power. One to power the miter saw and one to power the shop vac. I plan on putting in an auto switch so when the miter saw comes on the shop vac automatically comes on and turns off a few seconds after the miter saw stops.

The drawers are on full extension glides. The right side set of drawers is for routers and other small power tools in the bottom drawer with router bits above. While the left set is for small accessories and jigs. Put a power strip with usb outlets in the top drawer for charging my various devices.

The upper cabinets have dado's for dividers. Also mounted a 4 foot LED light over the saw.

Used the Kreg Precision Track & Stop Kit for the stops on the miter saw.

Plus

I made this hardware storage cabinet to store my various hardware. I made the box out of the 3/4 MDF. I put dado's in for the shelves, the shelves are made of 1/2 OSB. Just used what I had laying around. It is on 4" casters and moves nicely with the heavy load of hardware.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's a work of art...
it'd be criminal to get it dusty...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Erik.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A well thought out project...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice job Erik. Well thought out and well made.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow ,when you build something your all in. Fantastic work


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Now you need a bigger shop to put them in.  Oh Darn.

Enjoy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Well done, Erik! 

David


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

*bstrom*

Massively impressive - your hardware storage looks like a big box store. What kind of woodworking are you doing, BTW?


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Nice job indeed but I wonder about the casters. This thing is mammoth and has to be difficult to maneuver especially if loaded. I had thought of that when I built mine but finally decided on a permanent wall and made it stationary.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Your 20 years woodwork experience is obvious, as is your ability with a camera Erik.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Most EXCELLENT work, Erik...will store your pics and this thread for ideas when I do mine...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! What a well done work area. Your moving storage cabinet is especially nice.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well planned and the final product is impressive.

Shop envy comes to mind.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice job Erik !!


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice job Erik. I gotta have me one of those storage cabinets.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

That's fantastic work! I wish I lived nearby to get advice on doing those drawers. I'm nervous about tackling them on the buffet, so I'd love to see how someone else does it in person to take the mystery out and give me a little courage.

That's a shop cabinet anyone would be proud to own. Love the colour of it too.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Very nice Erik.


----------



## Woodpecker101 (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice job! For us that don't have a 20'x40' or bigger shop in their back yard and have to deal with a 2 car garage mobility is a must .Really like your lumber storage , I'm always tripping over mine.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very well done Erik.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Someone has been more ambitious than I've been lately. Nice work Erik.


----------



## Roger Leclercq (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice job Erik here is the setup I made for my basement shop.
Here is my Custom Combo Table that I finished about six years ago it has the following functions
<1> Stockroom supply 24” sander on left side. 
<2> Craftsman 10” Contractors saw in Middle.
<3> Lighted Enclosed Router Table Porta Cable 7539 Router
<4> Custom dust collection with individual homemade blast gates. I also have parts for overhead dust collection for saw blade guard and router fence. Just haven’t installed it yet.
<5>Total storage 17 drawers 90% heavy roller slides scarfed from trash.
<6> Incra TS-32 Fence setup
<7>Charging Station for my cordless tools.
<8< Whole cabinet is on lockable rollers in order to be able to move it around when needed.
This took me 2 years from time of conception until completion I Finally got the time to work on it. The top was made from an old conference room table that was being thrown in the trash 1.5” thick Laminate both sides. Cabinet is ¾” Burch Plywood with Maple face frame using pocket hole joinery. I still have to install some T-Track and Stain the cabinet (Notice the protective coating in cabinet door panes).


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't figure out how you're collecting the sawdust from the saw? Is that black backdrop set back so the sawdust is sucked downward, then out? Sure is a nice looking station. I don't have room for it and I don't use the sliding miter enough to warrent devoting that much space to one tool. Black and *orange *is downright BOLD


----------



## willhicks (Feb 11, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice work Erik.


----------



## mtnwalton (Feb 10, 2020)

Erik:
Nice work; shop improvements like that make it a pleasure to use. In fact I think the planning part of the process is my favorite. Keep up the good work.


----------

